# Are switch motors all alike? Are they interchangable?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if the switch motors that are out there can interchange with each other, or does it take an Aristocraft switch motor to operate and Aristocraft switch or can an LGB switch fit on an Aristocraft switch. Also, can the switch motors be moved to the different sizes of switches? Can a motor on a #4 switch work on a #6 switch? Thanks all.

Rich


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In order of your questions: 

yes, no, yes, yes, yes .... 

(The only no answer is "does it take an Aristocraft switch motor to operate an Aristocraft switch) .... no you can use an LGB or Train-Li motor. 

Everything else is yes. 

Aristo copied the mounting pattern of the LGB switches. (In fact they copied the LGB track and got sued for it). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Greg! That will help me out a lot! 
Rich


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Go to http://www.trainweb.org/girr/ 

This will be a big help with LGB and Aristo switch motors.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww shucks, what does the George guy know? 

I have only read every page of his site 3 times.... ha ha ha.... 

Yep, good place to go... 


Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The wide and the #6 Aristo switches can use the LGB EPL drive, but you need to make a bracket as only one screw lines up. 
Also, the Aristo has an offset in the ties that need to be trimmed to enable you to mount the EPL drive. 
The 4 foot R1 type of Aristo switch is the one that might be 100% compatible with the LGB EPL drive. 


For outdoor use, the old/original Aristo manua controls or electric motors do not stand up. Great for indoors.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan, what is it about the Aristo manual switch controllers that doesn't hold up outside?? I have had some out in the weather for over 4 years now, down here in Florida, and they are still doing okay.

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The springs are somewhat weak, and often are not assembled correctly at the factory. 

Improperly assembled units can be corrected. The weak spring issue is systemic. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I had mine out for over 6 years and no problems with the manual type AC switches. Work just like new. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to contest what you said Dan, but are you sure there wasn't an orientation of the LGB motor that would allow lining up on a Aristo WR easily? 

I know that putting one on the inside of the switch usually needs a tie or 2 trimmed. 

R.J., you just hooked one up right? What did you find? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed one on Joes wide radius switch yesterday. Everything lined up perfectly. No holes to drill and no trimming of ties. We also hook it up to operate with an AC ART 5474 accessory board and when the switch is thrown it has very strong and positive throws. Later RJD


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with you, RJ, I have a lot of switches outside that have been there varying times, from 1 to 4 years or so. I haven't experienced any problems yet. I guess we have just been lucky!!

Ed


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, next time you fit an LGB to an Aristo switch, see if you can turn the motor end for end and if it matches up with no mods, that's been my experience. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By rreiffer on 02/06/2009 11:54 AM
Hello,

...SNIP...
Also, can the switch motors be moved to the different sizes of switches?
...SNIP...

Rich,


You can also install two turnout controls on a single turnout!

Shown below is the top view of an Aristo-Craft turnout motor assembly pair installed in push - pull fashion on a # 6 turnout:









If you want to know more about my experiences with Aristo's turnout motors see below link for topic:
"Aristo-Craft Turnout Motor Vignette" 
that is hosted for me by Greg E.

-Ted

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/ted-doskaris-vignettes-mainmenu-157/aristo-turnout-motors-mainmenu-162


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted your installation is fine for indoors for these switch machine but put them out side and it's a disaster. Using the LGB unit you only need one machine as it has plenty of thrust and very positive. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

RJ, 

Yep, likely so, but I don't think Rich stated if his layout is /will be outdoors or indoors. 
Anyway, it appears switch machines of any company could be doubled as shown with the Aristo example - whether (weather) outdoors or indoors like those of my under house layout. 

-Ted


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All, 

Thanks for the great input so far. My layout will be outdoors and I live in Michigan (this is where we have two seasons, Winter and Construction). 

Rich


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I would never put Aristo electric motors outside. MY limited experience with that is that they DO NOT hold up in the rain and other elements, unless maybe you could encase the whole thing in rubber! I have had pretty good luck with them inside my RV garage in my "yard", but no luck outside at all. In fact my neighbor had some outside on his layout that he had never operated, and when we brought them in and tried to get them to work, they wouldn't.

Ed


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I just tried today to put an LGB switch motor on an aristo #6 switch, and it won't work without modifications to the switch. I'll have to cut away part of one of the ties and probably glue one of the mounting studs on the LGB to the tie. 

It's adrop in replacement on the "wide radius" switch


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you try it on the "Straight side" of the switch? Should be no trimming that way. 

Pictures? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's the same on both sides--it's a question of the tie spacing. The screw holes line up one mounting stud, the one closest to the throwbar, but that puts the second mounting stud in the wrong place--it meets a tie which does not have the end removed, and if you remove the end it still does not line up. I had to cut away the sidewall of the tie. I can't take a picture, our digital camera is on the blink and was sent in for repair. And we don't own a cell phone!

Th switches I bought are the ones with the 1st generation versions, it may be aristo changed the tie spacing later?


----------

